# Brake booster issue?



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

On my 93 SE-R I've been having issues with the brakes getting tight and rubbing my rotors till they're toasty. ALL 4 are getting tight and the pedal gets tight also. it become VERY touch when this starts to happen.

It takes a little bit of time before it starts to happen and once the pads touch the rotors and start to warm up they expand to the point they start to hold. I don't know if the pads are expanding or the fluid expanding or the calipers getting pushed out by something. it usually takes about 15 minutes of drive time for this to happen. 

I've replaced my brake calipers (All 4 of them), the brake pads, and flushed all the old fluid out of my lines and replaced it with new. 

today I unplugged my brake booster and drove home from work with it unplugged. I didn't have any problems with my brakes getting tight but I was wondering if it didn't start to happen because the booster wasn't getting vaccume. 

If I reconnect my booster I know it will happen again. 

Has anyone had this happen? does anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

are you using aftermarket pads that might be thicker then stock?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

The problem occured with the stock pads and is still occurring with the new pads I've got in there. The timing of it hasn't changed and the way it happens hasn't changed.

I figured I had calipers sticking since the boots around the pistons were torn on all 4 of them. since I've changed the calipers, the problem took a little longer to start but still shows up almost as quick as before.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> The problem occured with the stock pads and is still occurring with the new pads I've got in there. The timing of it hasn't changed and the way it happens hasn't changed.
> 
> I figured I had calipers sticking since the boots around the pistons were torn on all 4 of them. since I've changed the calipers, the problem took a little longer to start but still shows up almost as quick as before.


Edit: nevermind, I missed the part where you said when you unplugged the booster, and it didn't give you a problem.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

I spoke with the Nissan Mastertech here at my shop and he said to check the checkvalve on the booster. If is is stuck or broken the vaccum will always suck and cause the problem you are having.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

OK back to the drawing board here. 
I replaced the check valve last night, since it was a cheap part, and the problem still persists. 

I'm going after the master cylinder next. Since it is the next cheapest part in the system. After that I'm going to replace the brake booster. 

If anyone has anymore good ideas, please feel free to chime in.


----------

